# Splodge & kittens UPDATE :)



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Hey guys thought i would update you all on whats been going on 

well the white female got rehomed think its been over 3 weeks, i nicknamed her Snowy, and her new owners have named her "Snow Ball" she is doing well and getting played with by there little children 

And the male tabby, went last monday, i nicknamed him Tigger, and his new owners have named him "Cedric" he is doing well, with there other male cat called Neville and he loves playing round with there christmas tree 


Last but not least, i tried rehoming the last kitten white male, with Splodge i wanted them to go to a new home together, i wasnt having no look, so the white male got rehomed last friday, i nicknamed him Smudge, and his owners have named him "Buddy" they did mail me though on facebook yesterday telling me there having some problems he isnt settling in well and seems very stressed, they have 4-5 cats aswell, so i may have him back, just hope i can rehome him before christmas without any problems, and i hope hes alright!

ill update you guys on what happends 

And Splodge well i have decided to keep her  i did obviously want to keep all her kittens too but theres just not enough room & i have so many pets too!

she is getting on with Felix and Dodger well, even though Dodger has been neutured, she came into heat and he did try mating with her! and Felix occasionally will get her paw and hit her in face, but that has began to die down and they sniff and greet eachother.

i am getting Splodge spayed beginning of January  
so that should carm Dodger down :biggrin:

she is eating her food, in the kitchen now with Dodger and Felix, i just need to buy her new bowl and matching mat, Cause each cat has there colour Felix's is pink and Dodger's is blue, and Splodge's may be cream 

She has learnt to use Felix & Dodgers litter tray its one of them large ones with a cat flap, so shes now not having to use just a basic litter tray.

and January time, im treating them to a new Cat activity tree 

i have some more photos also, to post in the pictures section!
x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

and some more news on the male kitten that wasnt settling in, well they have decided to keep him cause hes getting on better bit nervous round the other cats, but hes alot better now then what he was 

and the little boy is inseperable with him they have named the kitten Buddy, and hes always going upstairs the child needs its affternoon naps 
its abit of a blurry photo, but ive posted it in Splodges thread in picture section


----------

